# 7 days in Telluride, Durango, Wolf Creek



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

If you stay in Pagosa Springs, stay at the Fireside inn.

It's $130 a night for a river side cabin with a bed and futon.

Just got home from there, it's well worth the money.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd stop at Silverton and never leave. But, that type of riding is probably not your gig.

Purgatory (Durango Mountain) can be pretty nice. It is a real mountain and has some of the best named runs of any mountain anywhere. The fall lines are a little weird though and it doesn't get nearly the amounts of snow that Wolf Creek or Silverton do. The big advantage is that you can stay in Durango, which is a pretty sweet town. Better restaurants and bars by far. Plus there is a bit of a scene with the college right there. Not an over bearing college town though.

If you can wait to make your decision I'd base going there on conditions. If they are getting the goods then go for it, if not, Wolf Creek is going to be better. Pagosa Springs is definitely the nicer place to stay, more options for when you are off the hill. The only problem is that if the pass closes, it closes on that side. South Fork side rarely closes until after the ski area. So be warned.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Heh, Killclimbz just touched point on everything I was going to mention. So I guess I second that?


----------



## HistoryTeacher (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok. Will definitely check out Purgatory/Durango. Some quick questions about the drive through these areas:

1. To initially get to Telluride from I-40 ... what roads should I take. It looks like there is split from Bloomfield. Google maps says go west and take 140 through Kline. Or should I go due north up through Durango and 550. Would prefer the faster and easier route. I assume 550 is more scenic, but we'll be taking that after Telluride to get to Puragtory.

2. What's the best way to stay on top of road conditions from Pagosa Springs to Wolf Creek? Any websites, radio stations, etc?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

550 would take you over Red Mountain Pass. Which is beautiful, but it is about the most gnarly pass that is open in winter in the lower 48. Therefore it does close and can be a hazardous drive. The 300ft drop offs with no guard rail will reenforce that as you drive into Ouray. Since you are going to have to drive over that pass anyway to get to Durango, I'd just save it for when you are leaving Telluride.

Road Conditions, Speeds, Travel Times, Traffic Cameras, Live Streaming Traffic Cameras, Road Closures and Road Work Information provided by Intelligent Transportation Systems (ITS) a branch of Colorado Department of Transportation is the Colorado road conditions web page. You can also get it by dialing 511. 

As for getting to Wolf Creek from Pagosa. Even if you don't check the road conditions, if the pass is closed they'll let you know. You won't get to the first switch back. The only thing you could lose is a little sleep.


----------

